# Medical Advice needed badly



## arthur one (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok will try to keep this short as am looking for some help badly.

I have been in Dubai almost a year. Before leaving the UK several months earlier I had been diagnosed with an STD and was essentially "cleared". 

My medical for my residence Visa was all clear so no worries there (thank god).

However, I currently have a re-occurrence of the STD and without a doubt in my mind, it is back.

I haven't had ANY sexual partners since arriving in Dubai nor in the months since the 1st check-up before leaving. 

I have to get this checked out and going back to the UK is simply not an option for me at the moment as my wages won't cover it. 

Is there a place that I can get checked-up over here in privacy without getting into serious trouble? 

My knowledge of the medical system out here is not great and am worried of the ramifications. 

Please, any advice is so very much appreciated!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

arthur one said:


> Ok will try to keep this short as am looking for some help badly.
> 
> I have been in Dubai almost a year. Before leaving the UK several months earlier I had been diagnosed with an STD and was essentially "cleared".
> 
> ...


You could try private clinics... but i think even they are obliged to report such cases..


----------



## arthur one (Jul 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> You could try private clinics... but i think even they are obliged to report such cases..


Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If it's herpes then it does flare up from time to time - it's basically the same as a cold sore on your lips! So there wont be a problem - ring The Manchester clinic (via 181) and ask them, they're confidential. (And no silly comments please).


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> If it's herpes then it does flare up from time to time - it's basically the same as a cold sore on your lips! So there wont be a problem - ring The Manchester clinic (via 181) and ask them, they're confidential. (And no silly comments please).


The only thing I can think of in addition to ACs advice above - and as a matter of last resort - is to contact one of the help lines available in the UK and find out what medication you need as I note from a previous thread on this forum that a lot of antibiotics are available over the counter here. Most antibiotics have multiple uses - As examples I noticed that 2 varieties that I have here in case of exposure to Leptospirosis or particular stomach bugs (I work in the wastewater industry) are also used for various STDs.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/4522-antibiotics-dubai.html

GB


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a doctor working here, you need simply an antibiotics, as it's recurrent. most of the clinics has a confd and privacy if it's not in a notify list of UAE, it depends of what do you have. but nothing to worry about.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

linda90 said:


> I'm a doctor working here, you need simply an antibiotics, as it's recurrent. most of the clinics has a confd and privacy if it's not in a notify list of UAE, it depends of what do you have. but nothing to worry about.


I heared that if some one was found to have the HIV, he/she will be departed from the UAE immediately, even if he/she got the test at a pvt clinic or center like the manchester clinic

i dont know if it is true and i dont know if it is the same about other STDs

take care n think alot b4 u do any thing


----------



## arthur one (Jul 21, 2009)

linda90 said:


> I'm a doctor working here, you need simply an antibiotics, as it's recurrent. most of the clinics has a confd and privacy if it's not in a notify list of UAE, it depends of what do you have. but nothing to worry about.


I am pretty sure I wont need antibiotics - I am in need more of a "treatment". Specifically a Freezing kind of treatment if you catch my drift? I dont really want to go spelling it out on the forums :-(

If you know what I mean - what can you suggest?

thanks


----------

